# Enclosed trailer



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Well guys and gals the search has ended....FINALLY!!! I'll be picking up my new enclosed trailer to use to haul our bikes and sleep in. It's a '12 Covered Wagon. Measures 8.5' wide, 20' long and 7.5' inside height. Comes with a 18' awning (not installed yet, still in the box), 2 spare tires and rubber floor. Covering. I'm pretty excited about this purchase. 

Here's a few pics. 

























Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Crawfishie!! said:


> Well guys and gals the search has ended....FINALLY!!! I'll be picking up my new enclosed trailer to use to haul our bikes and sleep in. It's a '12 Covered Wagon. Measures 8.5' wide, 20' long and 7.5' inside height. Comes with a 18' awning (not installed yet, still in the box), 2 spare tires and rubber floor. Covering. I'm pretty excited about this purchase.
> 
> Here's a few pics.
> 
> ...


Nice rig Patna ,


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

thats how i roll to when i dont wanna take my camper .. i use a futon for a bed .. but if it was my every ride sleeping situation i would rig something on the walls that folded down to make a bed . congrats..


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Hell yeah Brad, I'm getting a sleep system from a toy hauler to put in it. It's comma collapse against the ceiling for storage. 

Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Thats like mine! I have a 24 pace, it's 7'6" wide, 6 lug axles dual brakes, 2001. Side window, extra wide side door.

I put a bench in the front (just plywood reinforced and double layer), have 2 55 gal barells underneath. I wired it for a L14-30 plug (generator) on the outside, with a 6/12 breaker panel inside, I have rooftop AC and outlets all along the walls. I did a marine washdown pump and I have a portable hot water heater (propane). I have a microwave, fridge, toaster, and futon, along with toolbox, 3 shop lights, and whatever else is jammmed in there! Still fit 2 full size bikes in no problem and can walk around them.

It's not the prettiest, but gets the job done!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Very nice! I've been wanting something like that for a while now. It should make a nice camper/hauler.

To the Batcave!


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

you Bought my dang trailor!!!!! really nice trailer I believe i was looking at this exact trailer or atleast one that was identical. If only money situation was just a tad bit different.


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

did you buy that from ben Darbonne?



"The ride says it all"


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Man, that thing is tall!! Looks like it will be a killer rig when you get her all outfitted with everything.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

mini bogger said:


> did you buy that from ben Darbonne?
> 
> 
> 
> "The ride says it all"


Yes sir, sure did. Meeting him tomorrow in Shreveport to pick it up. 

Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Brute650i said:


> you Bought my dang trailor!!!!! really nice trailer I believe i was looking at this exact trailer or atleast one that was identical. If only money situation was just a tad bit different.


Bought it from a guy in Louisiana. I have been talking to him for a few months about this trailer. Super nice trailer for one hell of a deal I couldn't pass up. Sorry man!! 

Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Crawfishie!! said:


> Bought it from a guy in Louisiana. I have been talking to him for a few months about this trailer. Super nice trailer for one hell of a deal I couldn't pass up. Sorry man!!
> 
> Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


Yeap that would be the one. I would look at it just about every day and try to figure out how to buy it.

never did figure that out tho


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Oh snap....so your the guy that was gonna buy it? Lol 

Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Sweet. Congrats!
I'm amazed the creature comforts (heaters, kitchens, beds, biffy, etc) some people put in those.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I never actually talked to him. Didnt want to waste his time knowing I could make the deal happen. 

I love that trailer though gonna build/buy me one just like it in the next year or so.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

It is pretty nice. I won't be building it up too much yet. It'll be more like work in progress.....for a LONG time! 

Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Yesterday I drove to my dads house in South Louisiana to spend a little time with him. On my way back today I picked this trailer up. Hooked up no problem, pulled out the neighborhood no problem, set elect trailer brakes no problem.....headed to I-49 north. 
Get on the interstate and proceeded to "let the big dog eat". NOT so much!!! As I drove from just south of Alexandria towards shreveport I quickly realized this is going to have to be used for short trips. I really don't think going 65mph and turning 4700 rpm's can be good for my tiny motor in my 1/2 ton truck. Consuming just over 2 tanks of gas getting home, I can see this is going to be expensive to pull around until I can get a 3/4 ton diesel. 
All in all, I like the trailer and I think it'll be a great asset to our needs. 

Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Did you have in tow and haul. If so try pulling it in drive. cause it takes away your overdrive.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Lmfao....man I had it in tow haul mode and gear shifter in 3. That sucka was SCREAMING going down the road. I was waiting for the motor to Jim out of the hood at any minute. 

Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## newbie (Nov 18, 2011)

Our 99 silverado is like that 18 foot gooseneck 2 brutes and a rzr is all it wants


----------

